# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Retrouvez-nous sur Twitch, pour nous poser toutes vos questions

## Kahn Lusth

L'enthousiasme avec lequel vous participez à la campagne Ulule pour la sauvegarde de Canard PC et la création d'un successeur à Humanoïde nous va droit au cœur, et on cherchait depuis quelques jours une idée de cadeau pour vous remercier. Or, comme on avait pas eu le temps de répondre à toutes vos questions lors de l'AMA* organisé sur Reddit France la semaine dernière, on s'est dit que ça pourrait être chouette de réitérer l'expérience lors d'une soirée sur Twitch en notre compagnie le lundi 9 avril à 20h, où vous pourrez nous poser toutes vos questions en direct. Est-ce que Moquette vise mieux dans les FPS après une petite mousse ? Combien de tibias Maria Kalash brise-t-elle chaque semaine ? Sommes-nous vraiment nuls aux jeux vidéo ?


Et comme nous savons qu'une semaine d'attente peut être longue, nous invitons les plus impatients à poser leurs questions dès à présent sur ce topic ou sur Twitter, en utilisant le hashtag #QuestionsPourUnCaneton.



*AMA : Ask Me Anything / Demandez-nous n'importe quoi

----------


## Ruvon

> Est-ce que Moquette vise mieux dans les FPS après une petite mousse ?


On a vu le twitch du concours Make Something Horrible. On sait déjà que Moquette ne joue pas et ne fait que boire.

Tu passeras la soirée avec ton casque de moto sur la tête ? Izual est-il vraiment un réfugié illégal que vous obligez à écrire tous vos tests à votre place sous la contrainte ? ackboo trouve-t-il de la place le matin pour garer son sous-marin en bas de la rédac ? Vous vous faites des soirées à lire la section Tout et Rien du forum en vous foutant de nos gueules ? Vous suivez la section "Le coin des développeurs" du forum ? C'est quand que vous vous inscrivez au Koh-Lanta des Jeux Vidéo ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Tu passeras la soirée avec ton casque de moto sur la tête ?


En cas de demande massive et intransigeante, je pense pouvoir répondre à cette requête.

----------


## PG 13

Je m' associe à Ruvon dans ce cas ^^

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ce serait chouette. Aller Kahn, porte le casque !
En espérant que tu ne suffoqueras pas, il est climatisé ton casque ?

----------


## Haraban

Est-ce que vous comptez enregistrer la vidéo pour le visionnage ultérieur cette fois?
Parce que, personnellement, je serais en Ouzbékistan à ce moment là et y'a zéro chance que je puisse chopper du net  ::P:  .

----------


## Zerger

> En cas de demande massive et intransigeante, je pense pouvoir répondre à cette requête.


Je vote pour Daft Lusth !  ::lol::

----------


## Sylla

> En cas de demande massive et intransigeante, je pense pouvoir répondre à cette requête.


Je fais donc une demande aussi enthousiaste qu'intransigeante. :Halmet:

----------


## Setzer

Pensez à enregistrer le live pour un replay! Les abonnés free vous remercient par avance   :Emo:

----------


## Mithiriath

N'oubliez pas https://www.twitch.tv/canardpcredac/dashboard/settings -> Cocher " Stocker les diffusions précédentes "  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ça c'est bon, on ne devrait pas faire l'erreur deux fois de suite.  :^_^: 




> Je vote pour Daft Lusth !





> Je fais donc une demande aussi enthousiaste qu'intransigeante.


 :Vibre:

----------


## Nannig

> Presstalis nous rend les 25% retenus en décembre et janvier derniers: du coup, l'objectif de 300 000€ baisse automatiquement de 20 000€


On a bien compris du fait de l'Ulule et de la communication autour de Presstalis que les conditions de distributions sont changeantes et pas forcément avantageuse pour une petite structure comme la vôtre. Du coup n'est-il pas présomptueux, dans le contexte actuel de la distribution, de partir du principe que les 20k€ sont acquis et ne vont pas revenir faire coucou d'une manière ou d'une autre suite à un nouveau plan de sauvetage ministériel ou autre?
Vous savez gérer mieux que moi votre barque donc je vous fais confiance mais je vous avoue que ça m'interpelle au niveau de mon vécu.

----------


## Dirian

Au vu de l'actualité social de notre pays , avez vous prevu de dormir sur place a cause des greves ?

----------


## Rolapin

Pensez vous que le projet de loi "lutte contre les Fake news" puisse avoir la moindre influence sur CanardPC ?

----------


## von_yaourt

> Pensez vous que le projet de loi "lutte contre les Fake news" puisse avoir la moindre influence sur CanardPC ?


Ils auraient eu à faire face à ça à l'époque de la preview de Söldner, ils seraient allés en taule.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gnafro

Comme je suis pas sûr d'être là en direct,

Une question pognon, où sont partis Materiel.net et Gandi ? Pourquoi ? Comment ? 

Une question groupie, c'est quoi votre parcours (précédentes publications surtout) avant d'arriver à CPC ? Parce que les anciens-joystick, il en reste moins là nan ?

----------


## MrChicken

Je me joins aux autres canards pour voir Kahn avec son casque roof  ::trollface:: 

Sinon pour vous le GOTY 2017 c'est lequel ? Histoire de mettre d'accord tous les canards.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## CptProut

Bonjour la question a été éludée sur le AMA.

Merci de donné vos Waifu/Husbando. ( En particulier Kahn  :tired:  )

Cordialement

Le service des perversion a tendance japonaise bureau 2L85

----------


## Zodex

J'ai été obligé de faire une recherche Google "waifu/husbando" à  cause de toi.  :tired: 
Mes cookies te remercient.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai été obligé de faire une recherche Google "waifu/husbando" à  cause de toi. 
> Mes cookies te remercient.


Tu es bien naïf, je te souhaite de ne jamais rencontrer TPH  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Tu es bien naïf, je te souhaite de ne jamais rencontrer TPH


C'est le seul avec qui je peus jouer  :Emo:

----------


## Ornithorix

Est ce que vous ferez la balunga 2018?

----------


## Flad

> C'est le seul *avec qui je peus jouer*


T'oublie la conjugaison aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Question au cas où j'oublierais encore une fois de venir sur Twitch : est-ce que ça vous arrive de faire le test d'un jeu, lui coller une sale note, puis plus tard lire le test d'un confrère pour le même jeu (ou regarder un let's play ou en discuter avec quelqu'un) et vous dire "Ah mais en fait j'avais rien pigé" ? Si oui, vous le vivez comment ? Et est-ce que le contraire arrive (être emballé par un jeu, lui faire une critique super positive, puis finalement vous dire qu'en fait il est pas du tout si bien que ça) ?

----------


## Croaker

> Et est-ce que le contraire arrive (être emballé par un jeu, lui faire une critique super positive, puis finalement vous dire qu'en fait il est pas du tout si bien que ça) ?


Personne t'a expliqué l'histoire de Soldner ? #comiquederépétition.

----------


## Paoh

20h ca fera 2h du mat a Singapore.
Vous garderez la video au moins quelques jours ?

- Une question : Pouvez-vous detailler la repartition de la somme recue ?
-- tresorerie (pour rendre le sourire au banquier et payer les voleurs)
-- investissement (pour la transformation, un bout de Humanoide 2.0 ?)
-- frais fixes (peut-etre une petite augmentation prevue pour les employes, moi je vote oui ?)
-- les impots et taxes (mais si j'espere que c'est peu ou rien)
-- funding de la fondation "une-piscine-pour-le-sous-marin-d'ackboo" 
-- autres (que sais-je)

----------


## Flad

Question : maintenant que Pipo a quitté la rédac, vous faites tourner le 06 de sa reum ?

----------


## Boyblue

Le live de demain ça sera seulement des réponses aux questions qu'on va vous poser ou c'est un traquenard pour qu'on vous regarde tester les futurs jeux des poubelles de steam ?

----------


## Zerger

L'un n'empeche pas l'autre je dirais

----------


## karibou666

Bonjour !
J'utilise la plateforme d'abonnement à la presse en ligne française indépendante appelée La Presse Libre.
C'est une solution assez pratique pour monitorer ses abonnements et j'apprécierais de vous voir y participer, l'avez vous déjà considéré ?
Que pensez vous de cet outil ?

----------


## Boyblue

> Bonjour !
> J'utilise la plateforme d'abonnement à la presse en ligne française indépendante appelée La Presse Libre.
> C'est une solution assez pratique pour monitorer ses abonnements et j'apprécierais de vous voir y participer, l'avez vous déjà considéré ?
> Que pensez vous de cet outil ?


Il me semble que quelqu'un avait déjà posé la question et que pour l'instant CPC ne peut pas car il n'y a pas d'abonnement au mois contrairement aux sites présents sur cette offre.

----------


## Narm

> Comme je suis pas sûr d'être là en direct,
> 
> Une question pognon, où sont partis Materiel.net et Gandi ? Pourquoi ? Comment ? 
> 
> Une question groupie, c'est quoi votre parcours (précédentes publications surtout) avant d'arriver à CPC ? Parce que les anciens-joystick, il en reste moins là nan ?


+1 concernant le capital de PNS : il semble que Casque ne soit plus dirigeant depuis le 6 avril d'après la fiche societe.com  ::ninja::

----------


## Boyblue

Maintenant que les 200 000 sont dépassés, est-ce qu'Ivan sera déguisé en monsieur Monopoly pendant le live ?

----------


## Croaker

'Vous avez pensé à appuyer sur le bouton pour enregister cette fois-ci?"

----------


## Zodex

Aux connoisseurs de Twitch, on peut poser des questions librement sur le chat, ou faut-il créer un compte pour cela ?

----------


## Brouznouf

Coucou,

Vous avez récemment (presque) mis en place votre site en ligne et vous évoquez aussi la possibilité de l'améliorer grâce à votre campagne de financement.

Avez vous déjà considéré de passer votre site en Open-source ? Il y a déjà énormément de contribution externe existante (Je pense notamment au glossaire des tests avec notes et auteur). 
De mon point de vue, avoir un site open source permettrait d'encourager et d'intégrer ces initiatives au site existant. Surtout que ce qui fait votre valeur sont vos articles et non votre plate-forme. (ça reste juste un support au final)

----------


## Wulfstan

Si les 300k d'ulule ne sont pas atteints, est-ce qu'une partie des fonds au-delà des 150k sera mis à contribution de la numérisation des anciens numéros de CPC ?

----------


## znokiss

> Maintenant que les 200 000 sont dépassés, est-ce qu'Ivan sera déguisé en monsieur Monopoly pendant le live ?

----------


## acdctabs

> Si les 300k d'ulule ne sont pas atteints, est-ce qu'une partie des fonds au-delà des 150k sera mis à contribution de la numérisation des anciens numéros de CPC ?


C'était déjà prévu dans le kckstarter ça ^^

----------


## Zodex

Merci à vous c'était chouette de votre part de faire un Touitche !

----------


## Ruvon

Respect Kahn pour le casque et ta tenue BDSM.

Pour le prochain live c'est Moquette qui s'y colle ? Ou il se défile comme un vulgaire pilote de scoot ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'était déjà prévu dans le kckstarter ça ^^


Ouiii, mais Mr. Chat a été assez gentil pour quand même la poser.  ::): 




> Pour le prochain live c'est Moquette qui s'y colle ? Ou il se défile comme un vulgaire pilote de scoot ?


Un défi à base de thé serait peut-être plus à-propos ?

Super live en tout cas, très sympa de vous être livrés comme ça.  ::):

----------


## PG 13

C' était vraiment cool cette session Twitch.

Kahn est un homme casqué aussi incroyable que courageux   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## von_yaourt

Je propose que l'on instaure une tradition : à chaque nouveau stream, Kahn aura un nouveau déguisement.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je propose que l'on instaure une tradition : à chaque nouveau stream, Kahn aura un nouveau déguisement.


Reste à trouver d'autres déguisement qu'il voudra bien mettre  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

C'était cool le live, merci ! A quand des lives réguliers ou des vidéos youtube ?

----------


## Megiddo

Ouais, merci pour ce live, c'est sympa de voir l'équipe. Bravo à Kahn pour avoir supporté le cuir et le casque.  ::): 

A propos, le H&S le plus pourri, c'était pas *Partisan* à tout hasard?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour ceux qui ont loupé le live, vous pouvez voir la redif ici.

----------


## Metalsphere

Je rejoins mes camarades : c'était très sympa, merci à vous d'avoir organiser ce live.  :;): 
Maintenant, on en veut d'autres...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Pour ceux qui ont besoin d'une raison pour visionner le replay :




>

----------


## PG 13

Bwahahahahaha  ::XD:: 

Genius  ::wub::   ::P:

----------


## Max_well

> Pour ceux qui ont besoin d'une raison pour visionner le replay :


Quand j'ai vu ça, je savais que ça allait finir en gif sur le forum  ::lol::

----------


## Dirian

Merci aux 4 membres de l'equipe CPC pour le stream d'hier soir, mention spécial a Kahn Lusth pour avoir tenu 2h habillé pour la route et ce dans des locaux correctement chauffé  ::): 

C'est quand la prochaine soirée ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Pour ceux qui ont besoin d'une raison pour visionner le replay :


Magnifique  :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

Pour ceux qui veulent le passage croustillant en gif  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merde j'ai oublié.  ::sad:: 

Mais alors en vrai Kahn Lusth c'est Bender !

----------


## Diwydiant

Les yeux exorbités de Moquette me font marrer à chaque fois  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Pour ceux qui veulent le passage croustillant en gif 
> 
> https://cabinetdechaologie.files.wor...b4de.gif?w=600





> Les yeux exorbités de Moquette me font marrer à chaque fois


Il faudrait juste un petit cri à la Serraud dans la cage aux folles pour un effet saisissant !

----------


## Max_well

> Pour ceux qui veulent le passage croustillant en gif 
> 
> https://cabinetdechaologie.files.wor...b4de.gif?w=600


Je veux un gif avec juste la tête de moquette \o/

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai fini, la découverte du média est évidente, mais j'ai trouvé ça intéressant.

----------


## Nono

C'était cool ce Twitch. J'ai retenu deux choses :
- Cooly est assez précis dans ses caricatures
- Tout le monde attend Frostpunk la bave aux lèvres.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'était cool ce Twitch. J'ai retenu deux choses :
> - Cooly est assez précis dans ses caricatures
> - Tout le monde attend Frostpunk la bave aux lèvres.


C'est pas de la bave, c'est un verre d'eau.

----------


## Zodex

> C'est pas de la bave, c'est un verre d'eau.


 :^_^:

----------


## Nono

Voire un stalagmite.

----------


## Elian

J'ai pas su regarder d'un coup et maintenant que je veux y retourner, y'a plus ?

----------


## Max_well

Yep, je l'ai plus non plus.
Y'a une case "ne pas garder plus de X jours" sur twitch ? :D

----------

